# Former PA building inspector on coercion charge



## mark handler (Oct 26, 2016)

Former Warminster PA building inspector enters ARD on coercion charge
http://www.buckscountycouriertimes....cle_6c8589c2-4d7f-5076-bfc5-b3f8bfe7791a.html
Bucks County Courier Times
A Warminster building inspector accused of using his position to coax a charitable donation from a business owner will spend a year in a program for first-time offenders.
Michael J. Imperial, 55, of Warwick, entered the Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition program Monday morning during a hearing at the Bucks County Justice Center, according to court records.
Deputy District Attorney A.J. Garabedian said Imperial's stint under non-reporting supervision will last 12 months.
The man also must perform 10 hours of community service and pay $500 restitution, court papers show.
Police arrested Imperial in May, accusing him of coercing a business owner into making a $500 charitable donation in order to "make paperwork go away" so the owner's business could pass an inspection
Investigators found the charity, a memorial fund for slain Plymouth Township police officer and Warminster native Brad Fox, was not aware of the alleged coercion.
Imperial was contracted through Keystone Municipal Services by Warminster, Township Manager Gregg Schuster said Monday. Warminster requested Imperial be removed from doing any work in the township when they were notified of the allegations. 
Initially charged with a felony count of bribery, District Judge Daniel Finello dismissed that most serious charge against Imperial in July after a preliminary hearing, according to Garabedian.
The remaining coercion count, a first-degree misdemeanor, can be expunged if Imperial completes the ARD program. 
A message left with Imperial's attorney Gregory Mitsch was not immediately returned.
Staff writer Christopher Ullery contributed to this report.


----------

